# LFTS 10/15/2019



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Still no wind...then the top of a tree starts moving just off the plot near where they come in...Gotta be a buck rubbing, then he will come in for a snack...

Then a squirrel runs up the tree...ugh.


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Well the switch flipper must have un-flipped the switch. Nothing since except for a Cooper's hawk that thought I was interesting to bother. It swooped me 3 times. Heading home now. Going to spend the afternoon with my 3 yr old grandson. Have a great day


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Really suprises me that some didn't hit the dirt this morning!
It was killing me to go to work!


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

RMH, is it a good day to hunt?

Might slip out into the horse pasture after work. Just wondering if it's worth the effort hahaha

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## perry71 (Mar 11, 2013)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Good luck guys, I’m sitting in the waiting room at a surgery center down in Monroe, getting ready to have a kidney stone blasted, would rather be hunting.
> Flight


Good luck


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Good luck guys, I’m sitting in the waiting room at a surgery center down in Monroe, getting ready to have a kidney stone blasted, would rather be hunting.
> Flight


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Had a doe run in front of me. 
Three behind her turned at the last second. 


Drove right between them on 23 this morning on my way down to Saginaw from Tawas. Hope to be home for the afternoon hunt. 
Got lucky and missed. Hope you get lucky and hit one in the woods.


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome hunt this morning. Had a east wind so headed for the same stand I sat in a few weeks ago and saw plenty of deer. This stand didn't let me down this morning either. Had movement behind me out of nowhere at 8:30 peeked behind me and there was a 3 point messing with a doe. They moved back and forth around me, then I heard a grunt off to my right. Here comes a wide six,up in the top 5 of sixes I have seen in fifty years of hunting. What to do now, twice I started to lift my bow but let him go. Going to regret it I'm sure but there is a bigger 8 and 10 in the area. Ended up seeing 16 deer, 5 being bucks but no shooting. Fun stuff!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

perry71 said:


> Good luck


Welcome to the site!


----------



## Outdoor Bandit (Oct 10, 2019)

Just setup a new temporary observation point, before the heavier rain moved in. Will check back in this location in approx a week, when the leaves have settled down a little more off the trees.


----------



## zer0 (Nov 15, 2012)

Came down and went on a scouting mission. Found a new rub line, that will have to be attacked from the ground. Smarty must have learned to look up many moons ago for avoiding danger.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Summer sausage is done at 160 degrees and taking a cold bath!. Watching this thread and working the rest of the evening. Hunting Thursday-Sunday.


----------



## mrwhitetails101 (Oct 15, 2011)

Photo of Summer sausage ! i am Hungry !


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Just about time to head back out. Hoping the rain holds off.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

mrwhitetails101 said:


> Photo of Summer sausage ! i am Hungry !


Im at work will post late tonight When I get off at midnight...… stay toned.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Rain just started here. Need to go check the radar to see how long it will last


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

On stand at the home place sure hope it doesn’t rain. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Being at work and not able to try this summer sausage is killing me!.... Man is it worth calling off the rest of the shift sick?


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just sat down 45 min ago. First time hunting this property. Not exactly sure I like my stand location as much as I thought I did. I also know one thing, these Muddy Pro Sticks are awesome, but I learned quickly they barely get you in the air. Need another 2-3 sticks.

Oh well. Glad to be out. Even in this rain. 

Good luck to everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Always lovely when the crowd have an owl pinned 30 yards from ya lol. First sit for this stand 4th sit of year. Good scrape close great wind. Thick pines transition to oak in corner of corn Field.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

In a pop up on my oak flat, doe & 2 youngsters passsd thru 20 minutes ago. I have next to no acorns left in the trees & the ground is nearly cleaned up as well. Not much on the camera & no horns. Beech nuts are gone as well. Time for stage 2 set up tomorrow. Nice night tho,


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

All set up in Monroe. No deer get a pass tonight ! #aimforthespots lol


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just spotted a big buck about 150 yards away in some thick stuff. Then saw him head down 10 mins later going south of me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

By the barn again tonight, deer in the fields on the way home. Rain is quitting here.

The scrape has really opened up the last couple days.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

shoot str8 folks.


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

At 330pm, I get a text from my kids telling me they were hopping in no scent showers and for me to rush home from work for a quick hunt. We got settled in blind at 430pm right when the light rain began. Going to need some of Firefighter's luck tonight. 
Good luck to all out there tonignt


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Late start but I'm out light rain in western Isabella county sitting in a box blind good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Button buck just came in









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Now mom and sister I've got feelin ooooooo oooooooo

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Out in Ottawa with my son hopefully he can connect tonight . Good luck all


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Nothing moving yet out here in Washtenaw


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Another doe just passed through come on big bucks 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Out in Van Buren.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Groundsize said:


> Im at work will post late tonight When I get off at midnight...… *stay toned*.


It's not easy when you're 56 and love food.



Groundsize said:


> Being at work and not able to try this summer sausage is killing me!.... *Man is it worth calling off the rest of the shift sick*?


No.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

The wind forced me to sit on the ground tonight but I'm able to see where they're entering my hayfield.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> View attachment 443353
> Out in Van Buren.


Nice looking cover......


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

2 small ones sparring and 6 doe


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

this guy gets a year pass


----------



## Eric Bee (Sep 10, 2012)

I hope your neighbors feel the same way


----------



## eriedawn79 (Jul 1, 2015)

One small doe so far.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

